# Gonna have to face the truth :(



## DanielleBoland (Nov 25, 2012)

Is it a roo or pullet????


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

Rooster.


----------



## DanielleBoland (Nov 25, 2012)

Thats what i thought! O well hes stayin hes a barredrock/silkie!!


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

lol, good. I have 5 roosters I need to get rid of. Hope I can find them good homes soon.


----------

